# Repticon Ft. Lauderdale



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey,

I'm thinking about heading up to Ft Lauderdale for my first Repticon this Sunday. I know SNDF is going to be there, but otherwise I didn't see any big frog breeders. So I was just wondering what kind of things I should expect to be available there. Is there usually a large variety of frogs? Does anyone sell plants? Thanks for your help.


----------

